# Attention Everyone~ Paracord Bracelets!



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am making paracord items, and selling them. Because I am a poor paramedic student and am getting married in a few weeks. So take pitty on me, and buy my bracelets. 

This is what I am offering! 

Bracelets are 6 bucks $1 shipping to anywhere in the world. 

Key chains like those pictures are 4 dollars. With $1 shipping. 

I can also due longer lanyard style ones if you would like for $6. Just let me know what length you want and I will work something out. 

It is $1 per order not item. And discounts are offered for multiple orders. 

I accept check, cash, or Paypal. 

It takes me about a day to make them and I will get them sent out to you. 

Below are some pictures:







There are also some special cords like Camo, Red, white, and blue, Pink Camo and ect. If you have something special you want, I will find it. 






These are just examples of what  I can do. 





Just Pick 1-2 colors that you want. And if you could measure your wrist so I can make sure it fits. 

If not go with the S-XL size






I will be experimenting with watches and other stuff. So I will let you know how that all turns out.

Reply here and I will PM you to get your order. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sasha (May 29, 2012)

Can you make me a rainbow one?


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Can you make me a rainbow one?



I can. It might take me a few days to get the cord.


----------



## CANDawg (May 29, 2012)

I'd love a blue/white keychain, and a blue/white bracelet! (8")

Cheaper than elsewhere AND helping someone out with medic school bills? Win/Win.


----------



## silver (May 29, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Can you make me a rainbow one?



I second, depending on how the rainbow cord looks.


----------



## Sasha (May 29, 2012)

Girl I will hit you up with an order in a few days.


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)




----------



## silver (May 29, 2012)

those are two different types right? me gusta numero dos


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 29, 2012)

What kind of clasps do these have?


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

silver said:


> those are two different types right? me gusta numero dos



Ya. I like the second one better myself. I will grab some tomorrow and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

double post


----------



## Anjel (May 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> What kind of clasps do these have?



I can do two types. The ones I have been doing have the black clasps. 






Or you can just do a knot and loop type. With no clasp


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2012)

I want some!

Can it be used as a tourniquet? And when I stop at car accidents can I use it to repel down? :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (May 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> I want some!
> 
> Can it be used as a tourniquet? And when I stop at car accidents can I use it to repel down? :rofl:



Duh...thats why I wear mine. Hahaha

PM me if you do actually want one lol 

I got more colors today. And a rainbow one. I will post pics in a few.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Duh...thats why I wear mine. Hahaha
> 
> PM me if you do actually want one lol
> 
> I got more colors today. And a rainbow one. I will post pics in a few.



But you said to reply on here if we wanted one!!

I'm getting confusseled now


----------



## Anjel (May 30, 2012)

Lol ok firefite. A PM is on its way. 

And here are some more colors. 






And here is a couple bracelets done for one of our canadian members. They are getting sent out with a key chain tomorrow.


----------



## rwik123 (May 31, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lol ok firefite. A PM is on its way.
> 
> And here are some more colors.
> 
> ...



is that a salmon/pinkish color? I like


----------



## CANDawg (May 31, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> And here is a couple bracelets done for one of our canadian members. They are getting sent out with a key chain tomorrow.



AKA..... Me. 

They look purdy! Can't wait. Thx.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

Yes it is a salmon pink. I liked it too. 

And here is rainbow. 






It isn't done. But you can see the color.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2012)

How much cord is in the bracelet when unwound?


----------



## rwik123 (May 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> How much cord is in the bracelet when unwound?



I think its around 12-15 feet based on the method used


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 31, 2012)

I think it comes out to approx. 10" of cord for every 1" of bracelet, depending upon weaving style.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> How much cord is in the bracelet when unwound?



The multi color ones have 2 strings around 5 ft each. And holds up to 550lbs. 

The one color has one string about 8 to 10 ft. 

Im looking into doing dog leashes. They have about 50 ft.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 31, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> The multi color ones have 2 strings around 5 ft each. And holds up to 550lbs.
> 
> The one color has one string about 8 to 10 ft.
> 
> Im looking into doing dog leashes. They have about 50 ft.



Let me know when you're doing dog leashes and if you figure out a way to do dog collars that would be cool too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2012)

$6 is a great price. I've only seen them online for around $30


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> $6 is a great price. I've only seen them online for around $30



I know... I'm cheap....tell your friends.


----------



## CANDawg (May 31, 2012)

You should look into incorporating tags such as...






That particular bracelet goes for $31.95 on the site I found it on. :blink:


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> You should look into incorporating tags such as...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thats cool. I will look into that.


----------



## rwik123 (May 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> You should look into incorporating tags such as...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool I guess. Little too wack wack for me.


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

What does one use para cord for?


----------



## frdude1000 (May 31, 2012)

http://www.survivorgeek.com/pages/Emergency-uses-for-Paracord.html


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

I am unlikely to do any of that. 

They're just cool looking.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I am unlikely to do any of that.
> 
> They're just cool looking.



Lot of people just wear them for looks.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

And I got your hot pink sasha


----------



## Sasha (May 31, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Lot of people just wear them for looks.



Thank god because there is no way I would ever be in any kind of position to use paracord. Can't be mistaken for someone who actually likes to do things outside


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

Bracelets for all the family members!


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

Camo for Firefite






Red white and blue for AMERICA!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2012)

I'll take one.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Camo for Firefite



That looks really good Anjel


----------



## CANDawg (May 31, 2012)

frdude1000 said:


> http://www.survivorgeek.com/pages/Emergency-uses-for-Paracord.html






			
				That Site said:
			
		

> #13 Tie up a person




For when you need to restrain a pt, and those cloth straps just won't do the trick!


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> For when you need to restrain a pt, and those cloth straps just won't do the trick!



You could use it for that sasha. 

In case you want to tie someone up.


----------



## JPINFV (May 31, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What does one use para cord for?


 
In high school we used paracord to restring our mallet instruments. It lasted a lot longer than the standard nylon rope that you can pick up at a hardware store.


----------



## Anjel (May 31, 2012)

Ok everyone. Last post for today lol 

I was just excited I learned to do a heart weave.

Fellas...would definitely make your ladies smile. 







And here is a final list of my colors I offer.


----------



## Aidey (May 31, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What does one use para cord for?



Paracord is kind of like Chuck Norris. There is nothing it can't do.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> There is nothing it can't do.



So you mean it's like Betty White?


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 2, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


>



I'll take one, happy to support a medic student!  Could I have it in the above style with Electric Blue as the inner color and Solar Orange as the outer sides? 

Do you need my wrist measurements?  I'm a chica.... 

Also, is paracord MRSA resistant??? Cuz I am wondering how this is gonna affect ze hand-washering :blink:

btw- you should start an etsy shop for these... there is NOT ENOUGH cool EMS stuff on etsy (from someone who's searched....).


----------



## Anjel (Jun 2, 2012)

beandip4all said:


> I'll take one, happy to support a medic student!  Could I have it in the above style with Electric Blue as the inner color and Solar Orange as the outer sides?
> 
> Do you need my wrist measurements?  I'm a chica....
> 
> ...



The cord is washable. It doesnt rot or mildew. So as long as you keep it clean, I dont see a problem. 

That is an amazing idea! I will look into it. 

And a PM is on the way.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 19, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> You should look into incorporating tags such as...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My son is diabetic and refuses to wear the regular medical alert braclets (he's also Autistic so making him really isn't an option) anyway, I showed him this one and he really likes it. If I were to get the tag with all of his info on it made and sent to you could you do something pike this for him in red,white, and blue?


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> My son is diabetic and refuses to wear the regular medical alert braclets (he's also Autistic so making him really isn't an option) anyway, I showed him this one and he really likes it. If I were to get the tag with all of his info on it made and sent to you could you do something pike this for him in red,white, and blue?



Absolutely. 

Pm me when/if you get it. And we can work it out for you to send it to me.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome. I ordered the tag so I will pm you when it gets here. I think I'm gonna have a big order if that's ok.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

I paid for my bracelet today. :/ sorry... I forgot!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I paid for my bracelet today. :/ sorry... I forgot!



Lol its ok. Ill get it out to you soon.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok folks the contest for a paracord key chain is now closed however you can still order one directly from anjel1030. A big thank you to anjel1030 for her prize donation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 21, 2012)

I want one. I'm gonna PM you


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got a few folks who want bracelets and I want to order those dog collars so I'll be in touch.


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 26, 2012)

Just wanted to update- got mine in the mail today (it was sent a while ago but I was on vacation   ) and it looks awesome!  

Thank you!!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 26, 2012)

beandip4all said:


> Just wanted to update- got mine in the mail today (it was sent a while ago but I was on vacation   ) and it looks awesome!
> 
> Thank you!!



Awesome. Im glad you like it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2012)

Update! Mine arrived today. Love it!


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2012)

So glad you like it. Thanks for the order.


----------



## EMTjhk (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, these are awesome! Are you still selling them and could you also untwist the key chain to serve some purposes?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 29, 2012)

The braclets were  for chick i was dating who then dumped me.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> The braclets were  for chick i was dating who then dumped me.



I'll refund your money for the bracelets. But what about the dog collars?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2012)

EMTjhk said:


> Wow, these are awesome! Are you still selling them and could you also untwist the key chain to serve some purposes?



The keychain has about 5 feet of cord. So once untwisted you could use it to tie a tent or something along those lines.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2012)

Also as an FYI. 

I am now doing dog collars, belts, gun slings, and leashes.


----------



## EMTjhk (Aug 29, 2012)

How does payment work? I'd like to purchase a patriotic key chain, haha.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you post pics of the dog collars, are the size adjustable? Oh and pics of the leashes too.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2012)

I lost all of my pictures when my phone took a crap. 

I pulled some off google so you could see the different types of styles. 

The collars are not adjustable due to the cord being too thick to feed through a buckle.


----------



## socoemt (Aug 31, 2012)

How much are the dog leashes, and how long are they? 

How does payment work?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2012)

socoemt said:


> How much are the dog leashes, and how long are they?
> 
> How does payment work?



I accept PayPal. I can give you my email address or send a request to yours. 

The skinny leashes are $20. The thicker ones are $35. The thicker leashes have about 100ft of cord. 

They are both 6ft long.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2012)

And $15 for dog collars.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol I totally forgot about my order. I hope you didn't refund anything  I still intend to get them at some point. ADD it's a hell of a thing.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 31, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Lol I totally forgot about my order. I hope you didn't refund anything  I still intend to get them at some point. ADD it's a hell of a thing.



I didn't do anything yet lol just let me know


----------



## Sandog (Sep 2, 2012)

Sasha said:


> What does one use para cord for?



Just thought I should point out. Some of the suggestions for para cord usage at http://www.survivorgeek.com/pages/Emergency-uses-for-Paracord.html
like tying down a ladder on a truck is a very bad idea.
Even though the mil spec rated para cord is rated at 550 lbs. that is not to say it is safe for use to tie a 35 pound ladder on a truck. One must consider the forces at work during a sudden stop, as defined by Newton. Force = mass * acceleration where mass is in kilograms and acceleration is in meters/sec/sec.

If the ladder is 35lbs = 15.88kg
The speed is 50mphs = 22.35m/s
The collision time is 0.025s

F = m*a = m * dv/dt = 15.88kg * 22.35m/s / 0.025s = 14,196N = 1,447kg = 3,190lbs

This number exceeds the breaking strength quite a bit, so keep that in mind.  Just a safety tip. Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Sandog (Sep 2, 2012)

I would like to get a collar, but I will have to wait til my 4 mo. Golden retriever reaches his full size.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 2, 2012)

Sandog said:


> Just thought I should point out. Some of the suggestions for para cord usage at http://www.survivorgeek.com/pages/Emergency-uses-for-Paracord.html
> like tying down a ladder on a truck is a very bad idea.
> Even though the mil spec rated para cord is rated at 550 lbs. that is not to say it is safe for use to tie a 35 pound ladder on a truck. One must consider the forces at work during a sudden stop, as defined by Newton. Force = mass * acceleration where mass is in kilograms and acceleration is in meters/sec/sec.
> 
> ...



Ok folks you heard captain safety no using your bracelets to tie things onto your truck cuz you'll end up with Femxa emdvdt and nobody wants that. Remember a responsible paracord bracelet owner is a safe paracord bracelet owner


----------



## Sandog (Sep 2, 2012)

Haha, okay, okay, I was not referring to the bracelets, rather if someone decides to go out and buy a spool of para cord. Sorry, silly of me.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Ok folks you heard captain safety no using your bracelets to tie things onto your truck cuz you'll end up with Femxa emdvdt and nobody wants that. Remember a responsible paracord bracelet owner is a safe paracord bracelet owner



Don't forget your trigger locks, and to store your paracord bracelets in different locked containers!


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 5, 2012)

But when does anyone ever use just one wrap of para-cord, that is just silly. this just shows that we need to wrap 6 times... or 3 if you count each direction as 550lbs... I prefer ductape to hold my ladder to the roof.



Sandog said:


> Just thought I should point out. Some of the suggestions for para cord usage at http://www.survivorgeek.com/pages/Emergency-uses-for-Paracord.html
> like tying down a ladder on a truck is a very bad idea.
> Even though the mil spec rated para cord is rated at 550 lbs. that is not to say it is safe for use to tie a 35 pound ladder on a truck. One must consider the forces at work during a sudden stop, as defined by Newton. Force = mass * acceleration where mass is in kilograms and acceleration is in meters/sec/sec.
> 
> ...


----------



## EMTjhk (Sep 8, 2012)

I got my patriotic key chain today and it looks amazing. Thank, I love it.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 8, 2012)

EMTjhk said:


> I got my patriotic key chain today and it looks amazing. Thank, I love it.



Thank you! I am glad you like it!


----------



## Jambi (Oct 13, 2012)

Got my three key chains and one bracelet today.  They're exactly what I was wanting.  Strong work.  Thanks! :beerchug:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anjel, are you still doing the gun slings?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 11, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> Anjel, are you still doing the gun slings?



I am. Just not adjustable ones. 

I just need the length that you want it.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll take one. PM sent


----------



## Rialaigh (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of gun slings or something similar to what you do? I am deff interested in that


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> Do you have any pictures of gun slings or something similar to what you do? I am deff interested in that









It looks like that. I lost all my pics on my phone, but that is what I make and in any color combo. You can see the beginning of the thread for colors.

I make them with clasps on the end that just hook on.

And they are 35 dollars and 5 dollars for shipping in the US.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2013)

I love my keychain. Had it for a while now. 

Works perfectly to have the ignition key on a separate ring that I clip into the carabiner when it's not in the truck but when I'm warming it up in the morning or after work I can unclip it turn the truck on and still take the fob and rest of my keys with me all while locking the truck behind me. Plus I clip it on the map light while I'm at work so they aren't in my pocket, it's a win win  

Thinking I may be wanting some more, thinking a bracelet just to sure which colors and eventually a dog collar, however ill probably wait on that till she's all grown up since they aren't adjustable.


----------



## Rialaigh (Mar 15, 2013)

Anjel said:


> It looks like that. I lost all my pics on my phone, but that is what I make and in any color combo. You can see the beginning of the thread for colors.
> 
> I make them with clasps on the end that just hook on.
> 
> And they are 35 dollars and 5 dollars for shipping in the US.



These look awesome, Let me figure out exactly what I need but I am 95% sure I will get one. I'd love to get one that is longer, maybe double thick? something really durable and useable on a rifle for a guy who is 6'2 250 with comfort. I would deff be willing to pay a bit more if you have to make it larger or thicker or anything. Also I am thinking camo for the paracord if you have it.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 15, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> These look awesome, Let me figure out exactly what I need but I am 95% sure I will get one. I'd love to get one that is longer, maybe double thick? something really durable and useable on a rifle for a guy who is 6'2 250 with comfort. I would deff be willing to pay a bit more if you have to make it larger or thicker or anything. Also I am thinking camo for the paracord if you have it.



Ya absolutely. Just PM me and we can figure it out.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 30, 2013)

Will send a PM...nice stuff


----------

